# Peterborough - who is going



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thought it might be nice to create a list of who is actually going to Peterborough. 

I know there is a list attached to the rally lists of people interested but if you are actually going please respond.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just lookout for the pennants!  

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

going


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

God willing... we'll be there and banging on your door with my tape measure. We have the curtain material... so the makeover has begun!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Going going gone.... well not gone yet but can't wait!! 

Just keep a look out for the dog!! Arriving Thursday.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: We are going and hope to arrive on THURS! Watch out for the yorkies!! :lol: Ana and Paul xx


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Fingers crossed & all being well, we'll be there Fri afternoon


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there Friday tea-time after work.

Phil


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

going will be at the show on thursday


Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Going - arrive Friday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We shall be there to welcome you all Jacquie & John & 2 Yorkies


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Going,
Arriving Friday afternoon.

Have to remember to pack wellies...................?? Hope they are not needed.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Going will arrive Early Saturday morning working till late Friday save a place for us 
Joan and Peter


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Nope!*

Wouldn't pay a pound!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Should be there fri eve, if things go pear shaped(they usualy do if planning owt) Sat dinner at the latest, Bringing snow chains :lol: 
Geo Pam


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We'll be there 8O .......not to early wogga i don't do mornings.

Look forward to meeting you all......


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*peteboro show*

hi all,
we will be arriving sometime friday pm to watch the awning errection  - and yae we are willing to pay our pound if it means being in good company :wink: hope its sunny for the evening get togethers.

tramp


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Peterborough trip*

 We will be there on Friday - I wonder how long it will take us to make the trip from the south Dorset coast! :? 
Sundial


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

We'll be there Thursday-hope to meet lots of new friends



Leapy


Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Count me in.......be there friday p.m plus bringing a guest with caravan

Have the beer chilling......


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

We will be there, just don't know when exactly. I have a wee dilemma. :? Booked the show from Friday and booked return ferry on Thursday  So, do we pay at the gate for the extra night or change the ferry to Friday?. Decisions,decisions :lol: 

Anne


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there Thursday (all being Well) looking forward to meeting you all.

R/M


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

We will be there on Thur; (coming along slowly!!)

"The Snails"


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there Friday eve, after work.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Be there late Thursday really looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new friends.

Oh,and spending some more money!

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Lynda and I will be there Friday morning and leaving Monday morning. Looking forward to putting a few faces to names.

Aaronsdad


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, We have not booked in with MHF as we thought we would have to miss Peterborough this year ' cos we were booked in to have a tow bar fitted to our new motorhome........ but motorhome now delayed ..... so instead of picking it up this week it will not be for about another 3..  :evil: (sorry off topic - but i had to tell someone) Point is..we will now be at Peterborough but as it is too late to camp with you, we will keep a look out for the flags and come and visit. Being a newish member it will be nice to meet you all. :lol:


----------



## rayv8 (May 27, 2005)

Going, be there Fri pm looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

goin.............


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Going. 

Booked in general camping from Thurs -Sun. Will call over to see you all. 

Hope the sun shines as the last time we went we had to be towed out of the mud (couple years ago)

Chris and Gog


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,
We are going but will be parked in the general area due to late booking. Arriving on the Friday and staying until the Sunday. Hope to see many of you there. We will come along and visit you at the Motorhomefacts.com parking area sometime on Friday hopefully.

"Take care out there"


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

The Kiwi will be there flying the NZ Flag......... once I have worked out where to hang it!!!!!!!


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

We will be there, arriving hopefully by 8pm Thursday


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

We should be there as per normal.

However, as I have been AWOL of late, we will now pay the price by being banished to the "general" area


----------



## 97976 (Mar 4, 2006)

We will be arriving on Friday............


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Will arrive Fri pm if grandaughter can escape from school.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

going thursday. pitching with ARV


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Were going, but wont be arriving till about 9.30 dur to the Mrs not getting home till 7 and then a drive from Slough.

Dave

656


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

All being well should be there Thursday 
Could be Friday but as I say All being well !!!!!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

We are going, arriving Friday, we have never been before, so don't know what to expect, is there anything doing at night (apart from Ken Dodd), and from your comments, do the fields get really muddy? look out for us in a Frankia with a welsh sticker on the back, cheers Kerry & Graeme


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Looking forward to seeing you all,the forcast into next week is good,lets hope it stays that way  

Hi cavaqueen,

Shame you didn't book to be with us,we will be in the rally area please come over and say hello......if you are not booked in with a club you will be in the general area and if we have a lot of rain it can get very wet and you can sink,but there are loads of tractors so not a problem. :roll:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi,
> if we have a lot of rain it can get very wet and you can sink,but there are loads of tractors so not a problem. :roll:


Hi jean go on lass tell it like it could be (York all over again) :lol:
Wellies packed I think


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

I sure hope not like York,the weather here is perfect at the minute for drying it out,so fingers crossed........had to be towed out last year  all good fun. :wink: 

Wellies are in the locker already Jim......well i was in the Girls Brigade.

Be great to see you both again


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I am going to Paddy's with Jacquie and John then onto Peterborough Thursday - I will be with the two 'J's cos I have a red ticket  . so that makes us the three 'J's :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Just to see my Peterborough UPDATE post ... don't worry - ALL GOOD!!! Ana xx


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey as I said all going well

Well not so well 
The wife has been taken in to hospital 
don't think we will see you after all 
( annj ) Ann we will try and meet up some time don't know where or when 
now Thursday am can only hope for best but doubt it 
Still you lot have a good time 
till the next time bye.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Jim

sorry to hear wifes dilema, best wishes to her

stewart and shona


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thought I would give you all a laugh, I went with the ARVE club because you get hardstandings, WRONG!! I am on rather wet grass :lol: 

And its just stopped raining.

Olley


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi thought I would give you all a laugh, I went with the ARVE club because you get hardstandings, WRONG!! I am on rather wet grass :lol:
> 
> And its just stopped raining.
> 
> Olley


Ha, I think they told you they get hard standings just to get you there Olley and build the numbers. :lol:

Never seen the ARVE on HS before at Pboro - not a lot of HS available - the traders have their vans parked on any available spot!

Don't worry, I'll come and assist with pushing if you get stuck 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks leigh, I may hold you to that :lol: the 3 slots to the left of us are unusable, they tried to get me in one but I got stuck, luckly I was able to reverse and move into another one.

Bet ladyJ's laughing her head off. 

Booked with MHF for the southern show, so see them there. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi JimM, 
I only saw your post when I arrived home last night. Sorry to hear that Val is in hospital, please pass on my best wishes to her. Hope to you both again soon. 

Anne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

see you at Newbury on the grass. :wink: 



Hi JimM,

Hope Val is ok 

Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie I thought that would make you smile.

Olley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Hope Val is doing ok,sorry you missed the show,would have been great to see you both again,please give our best wishes.

Hi Olley,

You should have joined us we had the best bit of ground at the show,i think,have asked if we can have it again.....a tractor was stuck on the general area on Saturday morning.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*Kind words*

First let me say thanks to you all for your well wishes to Val I am sure they will make her feel better at least in her self if not in her medical condition we do appreciate each and every one of them.
Now let me say on the subject of Peterburgh 
BOO-Hoo We wanted to be there even if it was just to sink in the ruddy mud again but there is ( Hopefully ) always York I do apologise for booking and not using a valuable M.H.F rally space at some others cost But !!!

I would like to have replied to each and every one of you personally but I only got 8 posts left so must use sparingly


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

We never made it? 

In a nutshell.. 

parkin in general vs seaside pitch  

Had we not cocked up and got a place on MHF, things would have been different. 

I bet Hymmi did a great job though.


----------

